# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Briefmarken aus Thailand
Anfangen möchte ich mit einem Markenblock zu Ehren von HM Chulalongkorn ( Rama V ) zum Erinnerung an seinen 150ten Geburtstag 2003 verkauft wurde.

----------


## schiene

http://www.siamonline.de/forum/viewt...it=briefmarken

----------

> http://www.siamonline.de/forum/viewt...it=briefmarken



Wenn auf den Link klicke, bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

_Um Beiträge in diesem Forum anzusehen, musst du auf diesem Board registriert und angemeldet sein._

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schöne Briefmarke!

Übrigens ich komme zur Anmeldung (obwohl ich angemeldet bin) wenn ich auf den Link klicke...und eine Werbung für Nuttenspiel bekomme ich auch...???

----------


## wein4tler

Phommel, folgen noch weitere Briefmarken?

----------

> Phommel, folgen noch weitere Briefmarken?



ja, aber kannst dich gerne beteiligen

----------


## wein4tler

Hier mal was mit Wasserbüffel.

----------


## wein4tler

Thailändische Brücken auf Briefmarken

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich finde diesen Beitrag sehr schoen!
Habe aber ein paar Fragen. 
Gibt es in Thailand eigentlich Briefmarkensammler? 
Haben Marken aus Thailand, auch aeltere, einen Sammlerwert?
Fotografiert oder scannt ihr die Marken?
 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Aufgrund der Tiefenschärfe würde ich mal tippen, dass die von Phmmel fotografiert und die von wein4tler gescannt sind.

Stimmts?

----------

> Aufgrund der Tiefenschärfe würde ich mal tippen, dass die von Phmmel fotografiert und die von wein4tler gescannt sind.
> 
> Stimmts?



Nö, meine waren gescannt

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> Aufgrund der Tiefenschärfe würde ich mal tippen, dass die von Phmmel fotografiert und die von wein4tler gescannt sind.
> 
> Stimmts?
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, meine waren gescannt


Dacht ich mir gleich, da bei dir ganz crass die Schaerfentiefe rauskommt. Es kommt immer drauf an , was man beim Scanner einstellt  ::

----------

Der Detailreichtum mancher Sondermarken ist schon beeindruckend.

----------


## Greenhorn

Spass beiseite , super Bilder und super Briefmarken.
Noch mal meine Frage, gibt es in Thailand oder Weltweit einen Sammler-Markt fuer diese Schoenheiten?

----------


## Greenhorn

@Phommel
jetzt hast du aber auch alles rausgekitzelt, was beim scanner moeglich war!?
 ::

----------

> @Phommel
> jetzt hast du aber auch alles rausgekitzelt, was beim scanner moeglich war!?



Och da geht noch was....... aber dann verhaut es dem Enrico das Forenformat.
 ::  



Aber es kommt auch sehr auf die Qualität des Drucks der Marken an. 
Sieht man sehr gut an diesem Beispiel:

----------

> Spass beiseite , super Bilder und super Briefmarken.
> Noch mal meine Frage, gibt es in Thailand oder Weltweit einen Sammler-Markt fuer diese Schoenheiten?


Keine Ahnung.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Keine Ahnung.


...hauptsache du hast die nich alle selber ab geleckt  ::

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> ...hauptsache du hast die nich alle selber ab geleckt


Die meisten, die ich hier habe sind Postfrisch.
Hmmmm, was sagt eigentlich die thailändische Etikette bei Briefmarken mit dem Abbild des geliebten Königs?
Darf man so eine Marke ablecken oder sollte es dann schon ein feuchtes Schwammerl sein?

Jemand eine Ahnung? Man möchte ja nicht unbedacht in Schwierigkeiten kommen...... bitte auch im Nittaya nachfragen.

----------

> ...Darf man so eine Marke ablecken oder sollte es dann schon ein feuchtes Schwammerl sein?
> Jemand eine Ahnung? Man möchte ja nicht unbedacht in Schwierigkeiten kommen...


So blöd wie diese Frage anmutet, so blöde ist sie auch nicht.
Man kann daran erkennen, zu was Thailand bezüglich seiner Monarchie verkommen ist.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Viel interssanter fänd ich dabei die Frage, werden die Marken mit dem König dann auch abgestempelt?
Oder wird der Stempel behutsam aufgebracht, so das der König nicht getroffen wird?

----------

> Viel interssanter fänd ich dabei die Frage, werden die Marken mit dem König dann auch abgestempelt?
> Oder wird der Stempel behutsam aufgebracht, so das der König nicht getroffen wird?


Vielleicht stempeln sie die Rückseite?

----------

...anlecken, aufpappen, abstempeln...
es ist unglaublich, wie respektlos in diesem Forum mit der thailändischen Monarchie umgegangen wird.
Pfui   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wieso Respektlos?? Wir machen uns ernsthaft sorgen, etwas falsch zu machen.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

::   ::   ::  

http://www.notthenation.com/pages/news/ ... php?id=834

----------


## schiene

Insekten

----------


## maeeutik

Auf eine fast 3 Jahre zurueckliegende Frage hier die Antwort:

Ja, es gibt Philatelisten in Thailand und auch anderswo auf der Welt. Ich kenne einige deutsche wie thaistaemmige Sammler. Von einem Jener (in CNX wohnhaft) wurden zuletzt, ueber ein deutsches Aktionshaus, Marken in einem Wert von ca. 70.000 Euro zum Verkauf ausgegeben.

Von Thailand sind Raritaeten im Umlauf die auf Auktionen mehrere Millionen Baht gebracht haben.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Diese Briefmarken sind aus dem Jahr 1926


und diese von 1940

----------


## schiene

sind auch schön......

----------


## schiene

ein paar schöne Käfer...

----------


## schiene

Briefmarken aus Thailand

----------


## schiene

2009 Eisenbahn Thailand- Laos

----------


## schiene

60 Jahre diplomatische Beziehungen zw.Thailand und Laos,2011

----------


## saiasia

.
sind sehr schöne Briefmarken, zu schade um benutzt zu werden.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

aus dem Jahr 2014

----------


## schiene

2006

----------


## schiene

2014

----------


## schiene

1992

----------


## schiene

1975

----------


## schiene

Sondermarke 350 Jahre diplomatische Beziehungen zum Vatikan

----------


## wein4tler

*Thailands Premierministerin beim Papst* 

Rom, 12.9.13 (Kipa) Die thailändische Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra ist am Donnerstag zu einem Gespräch mit Papst Franziskus im Vatikan zusammengetroffen. Beide hätten die Notwendigkeit eines interkulturellen und interreligiösen Dialogs sowie einer Förderung der Menschenrechte hervorgehoben, teilte der Vatikan nach der zwölfminütigen Unterredung mit. Weiteres Thema sei die politische Lage in Asien gewesen.
Zudem hätten beide die guten Beziehungen zwischen Staat und Kirche, insbesondere im Erziehungs- und Sozialwesen, gewürdigt. Der Vatikan charakterisierte das Gespräch als «herzlich».
Von den 67 Millionen Einwohnern Thailands sind 95 Prozent Buddhisten. Der katholischen Kirche gehören in dem südostasiatischen Land nach vatikanischen Angaben 363.000 Menschen an. Das Verhältnis zwischen Vatikan und Thailand gilt als gut. 


THAILAND - *Die Beziehungen zwischen Thailand und dem Vatikan im XX. Jahrhundert:* eine Geschichte der Herzlichkeit und der Freundschaft
(Fidesdienst, 28/07/2006) 

Es handelt sich um eine Geschichte der großen begnadeten Ereignisse, Episoden der Freundschaft, herzlicher Begegnungen bei den Beziehungen zwischen
dem Heiligen Stuhl und Thailand im XX. Jahrhundert: dies geht aus dem jüngsten Buch mit Titel *„Thai-Vatican Relations in the Twentieth Century“* von
Mgr. Luigi Bressan hervor, der heute das Erzbistum Trient leitet und früher Apostolischer Nuntius in Thailand war.
Er schrieb das Buch zusammen mit dem englischen Schriftsteller und Journalisten Michael Smithies, der sein ganzes Leben dem Studium der Region Südostasien widmete.

Der Text wurde von der Apostolischen Nuntiatur in Bangkok zum 60. Jahrestag der Krönung von König Bhumibol Adulyej von Thailand herausgegeben und 
möchte „die Loyalität der katholischen Kirche in Thailand“ zum Ausdruck bringen, wir der Erzbischof von Bangkok, Kardinal Michai Kitbunchu im Vorwort betont.

Das Buch beginnt mit dem Beileidsschreiben von König Chulalongkorn zum Tod von Papst Leo XII. im Jahr 1903 und endet mit der Glückwunschbotschaft zur Wahl 
von Papst Benedikt XVI. 2005. Der Gedenkband enthält viele Fotos und historische Dokumente und bieten so dem Leser Einblick in Archivmaterial, das über ein Jahrhundert
Geschichte erzählt, in der es nicht an Begegnungen, gegenseitigen Besuchen (Papst Johannes Paul II. besuchte als erste Papst im Jahr 1984 Thailand) und herzlichen
Beziehungen fehlt, die mit der Aufnahme der Diplomatischen Beziehungen 1969 konsolidiert wurden.

Die guten Beziehungen, so die Autoren, hatten einen positiven Einfluss auf das Leben der katholischen Kirche in Thailand. Der König schätzte und würdigte seit
jeher den Beitrag katholischer Missionare zur sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Entwicklung des Landes und garantierte stets die Religionsfreiheit und den
rechtlichen Status der Kirche. Die katholische Glaubensgemeinschaft versuchte dieser Wertschätzung durch das eigene Engagement gerecht zu werden und gründete
zahlreiche Schulen, Kollegien, Krankenhäuser und Gemeindezentren.

----------


## schiene

Eine thailändisch-österreichische Sonderbriefmarken-Ausgabe - 2012
Infos zur Sondermarke:
http://www.salzi.at/2012/12/kaiser-f...markenausgabe/

----------


## schiene

20 J. diplomatische Beziehungen zwischen Thailand und China

----------


## schiene

Sondermarke von 2014 - 100 Jahre Amt für Wasserwerke

----------


## schiene

thail.Kunst und Kunsthandwerk - 2013

----------


## schiene

2014 - Jahr des Pferdes im chin.Kalender

----------


## schiene

60. Jahrestag der Zoologische-Gärten Verwaltung (2014)

----------


## schiene

Visakha Puja Day - 1998

----------


## schiene

1963 - new & old post telegraph building

----------


## schiene

50 Jahre Sportbehörde in Thailand - Oktober 2014

----------


## schiene

1969 -50th ANNIVERSARY OF THAI AIRMAIL SERVICE

----------


## schiene

2013

----------


## schiene

Briefmarken zum Geburtstag des Königs - 2011

----------


## schiene

Briefmarke aus dem Jahr 2014 - Kriegsschiff

"H.T.M.S. Chakri Naruebet: 
Der Multifunktionsträger wurde von 1994 bis 1997 auf der Bazán-Werft in Spanien gebaut. Das Schiff ähnelt dem spanischen Flugzeugträger Príncipe de Asturias. Insgesamt ist der Träger jedoch kleiner und verfügt über modernere Kommunikations- und Aufklärungssysteme und eine andere Antriebsanlage (CODOG-Antrieb). Er kann sowohl als Flugzeug- und Hubschrauberträger (für U-Jagd bzw. Angriffsoperationen) wie auch für amphibische Operationen genutzt werden. Zudem dient die Chakri Naruebet für repräsentative Aufgaben und hat daher Räumlichkeiten für die königliche  Familie an Bord."
Quelle:
http://www.original-briefmarken.de/K...-Marine-II-320

----------


## schiene

90 Jahre Rajabhat Universität in Chiang Mai - 2014

----------


## schiene

2012

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------

